# Revolution in GP40 / Speaker Power



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a new GP40 and ordered it. Also ordered the CRE-57002s to go along. I have several Rev. Receivers in other locos with Dalle Sound cards. Installed them and all work great.

Now comes along the new receiver with sound. So, of course....no instructions with it. So I go to the Revolution CD. Two receivers are listed however the details are vague. I see a Speaker Power female plug on the 57002 board, however there is no wire for it. Does anyone know how to wire this?

Also, I have a good link to the receiver, however it will not run the motors nor is there any lights....and of course no sound.

I'm wondering if the receiver could be defective. I put the original jumper back in that came with the locomotive and plugged the battery in. It runs fine (high speed of course) however still no lights (yes switch is on). 

I'm totally confused on this one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd call Navin, he actually can now answer the phone, and have him triage the problem.

Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Found the light problem...it was stupidity on my part. However, the speaker/sound is still an issue. Thought the onboard speaker may be bad so attached to external...still no sound. When I press the 7, 8 or 9 buttons it comes up on transmitter screen as 'NF'. The #1 button does not turn sound on/off. Everything else works fine. Sent an e-mail to Navin but haven't received a reply yet. So, here I sit with the locomotive on the bench.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's always been better to call. I believe Greg said the phone number is on the crest site.

It will probably take some back and forth to resolve, talking is much faster and more reliable.
I'd call. Unless you want a long sit.....;-)
John


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait a second, you do need to connect a set of wires from the Revo board to the speaker plug on the locos main board. The wires are black and white and should have come with the Revo board in a little pouch (with the set button wire harness).

Go here for a picture: http://nebula.wsimg.com/08f292e127e...095D46D9806926E59&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

It's the one labeled speaker plug...


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe some of David B's article ; http://www.trainelectronics.com/ART5700TrainEngineerRevolution/RevoWithSound/index.htm will assist ya !?

nite 
doug c


----------

